# "Mom's trying to kill us"



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

The donks are pretty sure Mom has gone crazy & are trying to kill them


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol! They are soooo cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I think that is probably just about the CUTEST thing I have ever seen!!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh those poor darlings!


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh my goodness. Such a cuties!! Love the different colors for each one!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm with Drafty. This is absolutely fabulous! haha. I demand more pictures!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

:happydance: so much cuteness!!!! lol


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

*totall off topic reply, but you demanded more pictures*

You want more pictures? You demand cutness? Well check out the newest member of the family! Hooch is a 6 month old St Benard. My 10yr old has decided that Hooch needs a harness & will be trained to pull a sled :lol:


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

Those donkeys are cute! Did you make the masks and boots for them?


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I ordered them from a lady that custom makes horse items
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

He is ADORABLE!

You do realize he'll be bigger than your donkeys, right? Just teach him to pull tandem with them! LOL


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh yes! He's going to be HUGE! His Daddy was 210 lbs. He's probably one of the smartest dogs I've ever had. What makes it even better, when my MIL found out that he's a house dog, she said she'll never step foot in my house again. I should have gotten one years ago!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## believe horses (Jan 3, 2014)

in love with the donkeys:thumbsup::clap:


----------

